# Rio might be sick?



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi,
Just today like 1 and half hour ago my blue budgie acted weird like moving his head right to left so fast and quick as something was making discomfort in his throat. Then he made this head so high and up and down moves with his head while opening his mouth again and again feeling something stucked in his throat. He doesn't want us to touch him at all in the beginning. He throwed up a tiniest bit of his millet 2 tiny bits then sat on the different perch where other 2 were not sitting and little bit of fluffed up and sleepy. Didn't chirped like still this is 9:05 pm and he haven't chirped or sing at all from 7:30pm. When my younger brother offered millet to others and came running and started eating but after few bites same thing and so he went to the top of the cage perch and sat there. He asked for scraching his head and so other male budgie Sweetpea (who is friend and does scraching on Rio's head) gave him head scratch and Rio responded good like he does usually. Rio's throat part like the part under his blue dots is very fat like swollen. I have seen his this fattening thing when 2 days ago he escaped from cage and knocked off on the walls and then he sat for few minutes and his throat or whatever you called that part got fatty and then after he throwed up millets that he ate his fat part was gone and he was all fine that day. I hope he does well through this night. Please pray. I will try to go to exotic vet tomorrow after convincing my father (hope that he agrees going to other city) as he had toe nail removal surgery last wednesday. Rio's droppings are all normal though. 
Here are the pics: Tried to upload video on photobucket but that's not working. So here you go: (will post pics tomorrow as the links are not pasting right)


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Your odds are very good that your bird, Rio, is going to be all right soon.


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

The swollen part of Rio's throat is his crop, which is a sack that holds a budgie's food before it's digested. It's normal for the crop to be full and swollen.

Sometimes a budgie will stretch his neck to adjust the food in his crop. This is normal.

Sometimes a budgie will bob his head up and down to regurgitate food to feed another budgie (or his favorite human  ). This is a normal sign of affection and practice for breeding.

When a budgie is sick, sometimes he will vomit food. The vomiting is usually violent, with food and mucus flying all around. The budgie will appear droopy and unwell, too.

It sounds like your budgie is just adjusting his crop and regurgitating food.

Please do post photos so we can look for signs of illness.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

He did vomit the 3 tiniest dots of his food. Just saw his yellow watery dropping with small white creamy thing not as circle. Yes, his crop is swollen and he didnt made any sounds or chirps for 3 hours AT ALL. Didnt wanted to eat his favorite veggie and didnt even drank water from that time even I tried to feed him water but he ran away to other corner of the cage. Feels sleepy/tired. Doesn't want to interect with other 2. But he did went to bottom of the cage in his big food bowl to eat some millet but didnt vomit after that except streching his head as it seemed like again food is stucked. Taking all of them to vet tomorrow early morning. Please do pray for him a lot especially that he can go throgh this night well. Our heart is already bleeding. Just can't wait this night needs to go fast.😣😢😢😭😭😭 🙏

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Im going to post some pics of him and his recent droppings hope you all dont mind not posting pics using PB but I dont have time. I will not have time to post pics tomorrow morning as my dad said that we will take them all early in the morning without having breakfast as that place is 1 hour away. So I hope yall will be able to see my pics that im sharing without photobucket as he is sleeping by me and I cant use laptop as my grandma who is patient also sleeping here.

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886ed46ba4e8/20170123_202136.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886ed606459c/20170123_202058.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886ed8287662/20170123_202208.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886ed97b5a02/20170123_202253.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886edb8a968e/20170123_202604.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886edcf3bd26/20170123_202833.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886edfe4bccc/20170123_230820.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886ee0c7e4af/20170123_230827.jpg?
This pic was zoomed in.

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5886ee28650ea/20170123_230838.jpg?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The droppings are not normal as you are aware.
Taking Rio to the vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan is definitely the best course of action.

Sending prayers for your little fellow.

Be sure to update us in this thread with regard to his condition after his vet visit.

Best wishes*


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

On our way to the vet. Any music recommendation to calm them? They are scared a little while traveling but now started talking to each other. But in case if they yell again. Would appreciate it. He seems much better now but still has a little swollen crop but he drank lots of water when he woke up and gis droppings are fine but dont wanna risk. Hope for the best. Their cage is covered though. Thanks Faerybee for your wishes. 😊 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldesi (Oct 31, 2016)

My boy likes pop music and my girl like classical violin pieces. I think any music helps chill them out - I use Pan pipes to soothe & calm. Good luck at the vets fingers crossed let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

What tests I should ask for if Rio is little under the weight? Vet said he is little under the weight and under the weather. Needs antiboitics to put in his water. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

She said the Rio has some crop infection she told me the name but I forgot and thats causing him diareah and swollen crop. Gave me antiboitics to put in his water for 10 days. Do I still have to seprate him from others? She said it depends on me doesnt need to though and she said others can drink that water too as usually other buddies pick up with same problem otherwise. Btw he is eating now and drinking.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

At the very least I would want a crop/throat swab done and a fecal smear done to determine the level of bacteria. Keep a very close eye on your bird, when antibiotics are put in the water as opposed to being put directly into the mouth, you can never be quite sure how much of the medication is being ingested. Hope Rio feels better soon.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

This is him picture taken in natural light as they are sitting in car currently with me while my dad and sis went to grocery shop to pick up 2 things. 
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5887878015884/20170124_105613.jpg?

I hope you would replied earlier. Doc visit is all done. But thanks for your information. Will see how he does with that antibiotics these days.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Lovemybirds said:


> I hope you would replied earlier. Doc visit is all done. But thanks for your information. Will see how he does with that antibiotics these days.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


The treatment would probably be the same even if the tests were done, just make sure that if you do not see an improvement you let the vet know right away, the vet will be able to tell you how soon you should expect to see an improvement. Rio is a really pretty bird.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you. You just made me worried more. But I will keep those tests written on their notebooks for future reference. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Someone please tell me if I should put him in another cage or not? Other might get this disease or not? He is tired and if others are active then they want to play with him but he doesnt want to. And they make him move around in the cage a little as they are not fighting with him but Rio is tired and wants to take some rest. I will keep an eye on them today to see if they stay as they used to otherwise I will get a small cage like cages from petsmart etc to put him in separate cage. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Rio is likely exhausted after the vet visit and definitely needs time to recover. You should keep him warm, in his own hospital cage, and hopefully soon he feels better! 

I'm glad you were able to get him to the vet and he has the proper medication now!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Star. It is best to keep Rio in the hospital cage while he recovers from his illness.

Additionally, as Cody said, if you end up having questions or he doesn't seem to be improving, you need to contact the vet via telephone to report what is going on and see if any changes in treatment and/or medication are required.*


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

My sister told me that they havent fighted with him since the first fight. He is happy and eating his food and chirping. I just came from my work and saw him eating harrison's and he still has little head movement while eating some of that. And he sleeps while others do too and even others were not sleeping they didnt disturbed him. After getting him hospital cage, wont other budgies will become territorial after his recovery? 3 days ago when Rio escaped his/their cage, Picu (female budgie) was biting his toes when Rio didnt know how to enter his cage as cage door was opened but not fully (to avoid others escaped especially female budgie) so he sat on top of his cage door. Thanks everyone. I just pray that his medicine works and he gets fully recovered. Please keep him my little one in your prayers. Thanks a lot. 😊💙

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

After eating his food he went to take nap and others too. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

A message above that wrote if you showed photos of Rio"s crop, people could give better answers on his condition. I agree with that. The more you show, it makes it easier to give a good answer. Hope Rio does get well soon.


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Get well soon, Rio!  Glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Birdmanca said:


> A message above that wrote if you showed photos of Rio"s crop, people could give better answers on his condition. I agree with that. The more you show, it makes it easier to give a good answer. Hope Rio does get well soon.


I did posted all his pictures the day before yesterday showing his crop and were all directly attached to this forum using my phone and Tapatalk. I think either you haven't seen those or you're not able to see. Anyways, I'll post it through PB today in a while. &#128522;

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*We were able to see the pictures and it is not at all necessary for you to repost them.

[Sometimes members don't take the time to read the entire thread before posting.]*


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

So, I just sat down after feeding my little ones and spending some time with then then doing some house chores to post pictures again through PB but thanks to you Deborah for understanding my situation and letting me know that. I just checked that too clicking on my links and the pictures do show up in next tab. So thanks. By the way, should I also feed him that Guardian Angel medicine too as he is taking antibiotics all day (as it needs to be mixed in water)? Or should I buy both Pedialyte Powder Back medicine that you've mentioned in your other post about these or which one is Best (if one is good and doesn't need to buy these both)? Also online I researched about crop infection and read that fresh fruits should not be offered to the bird who has crop infection as those fungus or whatever that is can be lived by that sugar so should I stop offering Rio Zupreem fruitblend pellets? Also he is more interested in eating Harrison's pellets than those though. Can I offer him carrots (doesn't it have sugar too)? I have read online that carrots and other green veggie should be offered to the birds who have this crop infection?
Thank you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since Rio is now on antibiotics, you don't need to give him the Guardian Angel or Pedialyte. 
It would be a good idea if you stock a First Aid Kit for the future though and having one of the two on hand in case of emergency is always a good idea.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/335937-avian-first-aid.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/210522-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html

I'd take the Zupreem Fruity Pellets out of the cage until he's finished his course of antibiotics and then you can replace them. 
Stick with leafy green vegetables, herbs, red or green peppers, and vegetables low in sugar until the course of the antibiotics is completed. 
After his infection is cured, then you can slowly begin to re-introduce carrots.
You will also be able to offer fruit once or twice a week as a treat.*


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

What kind of peppers? I have already tried to search for the answer of this but no success. Yes, I'm thinking to buy those first aid things. He is chirping with others and seems so happy even he is moving his head like dancing you when they chirp and do this head movement. He doesn't move his head or streching his neck after eating harrisons. He and Sweetpea stood on the same perch and facing each other while both's beaks were touching each other's beak and both were chirping along just like they used to do when happy. He took long nap in day time and now so happy and chirping and dancing. 


Yes, I did removed Zupreem right away when I had doubt about that and asked about that here in forum.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The peppers I was referring to are called "bell peppers" 

*


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Yesterday, I couldn't call vet as I got call from work and I came home at 10:45 pm. But today at afternoon like 3:00 pm I called them and told them that sometimes Rio has deep tail bobbing and little bit sits fluffed up for like a min or 2 but thats all. Also by looking at his eyes seems like he is tired. Could this be because I didnt put him in separate cage and so he might not had/took enough rest/recovery due being in the same cage as others and singing a lot with the others too or maybe because he was sick few days back and it'll take time for his recovery? Also today morning when I saw him after he woke up he was sitting little horizontally and when he breaths his body moved slightly front and back as he breathes but this didnt happened after that. The receptionest told me that she'll send this message to Dr and Dr will call me back but I haven't heard from them. Also 1 hour ago when I changed their paper towel, right after that in the clean sheet Rio and Picu pooped. Rio's poop was light orange but Picu's aas dark orange kinda little/slightly red but I wouldn't say her's was red. Was it due to they ate veggies in the evening (they had carrots too in their vehgies)? Yesterday, I gave them spinach too but they didn't ate that much. Oh and btw his front side of crop swollen is fine but now when he sits tired and little fluffed up I can see his right side crop area is swollen or at least that right side of his neck area which I never saw before but today. Though, tomorrow I'm gonna wake up early in the morning and will call the vet to see what she thinks and thinking to take them for vet visit tomorrow as I don't feel good about Rio especially. Let me know if I'm overthinking? Definately thinking to take them to vet tomorrow and I will ask for off day tomorrow at job and will try to order that Guardian angel too. Also after how long do you trash your Zupreem fruitblend package if you dont finish that all in 30 days? Please keep my little ones in your hearts and lots of prayers. We'll apppreciate much and lots of love back to you and your little ones. PLEASE PRAY FOR THEM.🙏 My mom says I'm not feeling well because I'm getting too much stressed about Rio's health. 😭😭😭 This time I'n definately gonna tell that dr to do that swab and fecal test as Im mad that why she didnt know about this and how she can do this especially when treating these little ones as she is an exotic vet and treats birds too but she didnt fmdo those tests last time because I didn't asked for and she didnt know that. But I dont have anytime for hate but just want my babies all well. Please do post the food recipe's links that I should give them especially Rio in this poor health after 10 days of antibiotics. I will ask vet about this too. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58956e3d8e85d/20170203_221628.jpg?
Rio's. Their top of the cage was covered but I tried my best to uncover some to be able to see the light on that part of aheet to get clear oicture.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58956eb9e0414/20170203_221641.jpg?

https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58956edbcee3d/20170203_221002.jpg?

Both of these are Picu's (yellow female budgie). Normal?? She did this after eating her veggies completely finished food bowls. Had carrots in her veggies but she or Rio never pooped like this colored before. They ate little bit of Zupreem in the morning that's all.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Hopefully If vet says that I should bring them in then I will ask that why Picu adjusts her crop everytime after she eats some of harrison's superfine or that zupreem fruitblend. I dont know if she adjusts her crop as I have seen her this different color poop which makes me think if she really is ok? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovemybirds (Aug 27, 2016)

Yesterday, Picu had crashed to the walls 3 times I guess while flying. Also she or they (Rio and Picu) had this different colored poop because all 3 have been drinking the same antibiotic water for 10 days? Bith of them pooped like this twice in 2 or 3 mins difference. Will check in the morning too. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

